# L275 backhoe



## Chargerman (Mar 3, 2020)

Does anyone know if you can put a backhoe on a L275. Wouldn’t want to consider a three point hitch mount though. My local dealer cannot look up anything on it due to its age

thanks!


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I don't think you'd have much luck finding anything other than the 3 point hitch mount. xFor the price of a Bradco at somewhere in the neighbourhood of $7500.00, you could probably find yourself a nice dedicated used old backhoe for half of that.
How about this.
https://www.auctiontime.com/listing...6.2140250072.1583251564-1294859111.1580216959
or this
https://www.princessauto.com/en/detail/301cc-towable-excavator/A-p8737678e
What are you going to be using the hoe for? Would these be too small?


----------



## Chargerman (Mar 3, 2020)

pogobill said:


> I don't think you'd have much luck finding anything other than the 3 point hitch mount. xFor the price of a Bradco at somewhere in the neighbourhood of $7500.00, you could probably find yourself a nice dedicated used old backhoe for half of that.
> How about this.
> https://www.auctiontime.com/listing...6.2140250072.1583251564-1294859111.1580216959
> or this
> ...


thanks for the quick reply. My son was given this tractor. Perfect condition with less than 400 hrs. He’s hoping to find a backhoe for it. I’ve only heard bad things about 3pt backhoes. Anyone have and experience with one, good or bad. I’ve only heard that they can break a tractor


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Messicks has a good video on the woes of three point hoes. They say it puts tremendous strain on the tractor midship. 
The L275 is not a huge tractor, and they aren't the only rigs that may have been set up with a backhoe. The old Ford 8N's were equipped with backhoes although some did have a rigid frame attached to the tractor to support the loader and the hoe.


----------



## Chargerman (Mar 3, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Messicks has a good video on the woes of three point hoes. They say it puts tremendous strain on the tractor midship.
> The L275 is not a huge tractor, and they aren't the only rigs that may have been set up with a backhoe. The old Ford 8N's were equipped with backhoes although some did have a rigid frame attached to the tractor to support the loader and the hoe.


thanks Bill. I will track down the Messi is video to share with my son. Yes the 275 is on the small side. A great tractor for its day and size. Don’t know why he’s hot on getting a backhoe as I have a Deere 110TLB he can borrow at and time but it’s his first tractor and I would probably be thinking the same thing if it were my first.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Nothing wrong with a 3 point back-hoe. What mid stresses does a backhoe put on a tractor that another 3 point attachment can't?
the only thing a 3-point backhoe does is bring the problems that might be hiding, to light. I would make the claim that if it damages the machine, the problem is the machine, not the back-hoe.

The L275 is old enough that Kubota still built rock solid pieces of equipment that didn't fall apart because of a backhoe.

Dad's L2550dt (basically the same thing as the L275, but slightly newer, slightly more hp and slightly lighter) has had no problems with its backhoe. Back then backhoe frames for compact utility tractors was not a thing at all. Get the 3-point backhoe and do not worry about it even in the slightest.


----------



## Chargerman (Mar 3, 2020)

Thank you your reply and thoughts. I think he’s going to pick up a three point hoe and we will make frame tie in’s kit to ease him mind if he works it kind of hard.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Chargerman said:


> Thank you your reply and thoughts. I think he’s going to pick up a three point hoe and we will make frame tie in’s kit to ease him mind if he works it kind of hard.


The backhoe matched to that machine will be too small to work overly hard.

Dad's Backhoe is an Ameriquip 80a set up for power beyond. we plumb it into the loader lines with quick connects.
https://www.amerequip.com/assets/documents/80A-backhoe-sn2524-and-later.pdf
Ameriquip is still around, but I believe only making stuff for OEMs these days.
They were nice enough to answer my hydraulic flow limit question recently.

A quick look at currently availiable backhoes with sizing, I found the WoodMaxx 7600
https://www.woodmaxx.com/WM_7600_WoodMaxx_Backhoe_Attachment_p/wm-7600.htm
The L275 has the required weight listed for this 7600, but not the larger 8600.

These two machines (80a and 7600) have the exact same digging depth listed (7'6" or 80"), so this might be a decent guide on what size hoe to get for that machine.

Titan attachment has a couple available just slightly smaller at 7' and 7'2" digging depth. https://www.palletforks.com/3-point/backhoes/?lang=default

I'll repeat, I suspect theses are all too small to really "work hard". I've been using Dad's for over 30 years now. It is certainly useful, but it definitely has its limits. He will need to a patient man to work with 1 of these if he is used to your likely much larger machine.


----------



## Chargerman (Mar 3, 2020)

What do you guys think s a reasonable backhoe model to consider for this machine


----------



## Chargerman (Mar 3, 2020)

Chargerman said:


> What do you guys think s a reasonable backhoe model to consider for this machine



Sorry I missed the previous posting before asking the question. Thanks much!


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

Chargerman said:


> Sorry I missed the previous posting before asking the question. Thanks much!


really, meant those listed as more of examples for size.
The only one I have any experience isn't on the new market any more.

If you don't want to mess with you main hydraulic system, or it is under-powered, get a PTO backhoe. Personally, I'm not sure what way I would go. sort of nice to leave it a sealed little unit, but that is going to add weight and cost. It might be a bigger pain to hook up the PTO than the hydraulic lines as well. 

The L275 has only slightly less hydraulic flow from the looks of things (6.2gpm vs. 6.8gpm) so it should be fine.


----------



## Donnyg (2 mo ago)

I have a woods bh7500 3 point hitch backhoe on my l275. It works good.I had to put a rear hydraulic set up on to run it. It cost me $500 installed myself. This backhoe seems to be about the right size for the tractor.


----------

